# A German Shepherd invaded my room and tried to kill me!!



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

It was horrible, im glad i lived to tell the tale..


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Snapped his neck part-not cool, even jokingly-IMO.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Too funny, becareful posting those pics....someone may want to pull Breed Ban stuff....


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I imagine a fairy magically brought him back to life after? What was the magical ingredient- cheese? You must tell the rest of the story!
lol!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Snapped his neck part-not cool, even jokingly-IMO.


OH MY GOODNESS, I have found something I agree with Germanshepherdlova 10000% about!!!!!!!!!!  But really, the snapping neck part? No no no.


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Snapped his neck part-not cool, even jokingly-IMO.





chelle said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I have found something I agree with Germanshepherdlova 10000% about!!!!!!!!!!  But really, the snapping neck part? No no no.


Really??? really?? rly?...


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> I imagine a fairy magically brought him back to life after? What was the magical ingredient- cheese? You must tell the rest of the story!
> lol!


i used the 4 magic words! "you hungry little boy?"... snapped right out of it :gsdsit:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> Really??? really?? rly?...


Um yeah, really. "Deal with it." Okay, I'm dealing.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I have found something I agree with Germanshepherdlova 10000% about!!!!!!!!!!  But really, the snapping neck part? No no no.


Ditto- really funny until the neck snapping part.....:nono:


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

This is why America has turned into a pc crap hole.. everyone takes everyting too seriously...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> This is why America has turned into a pc crap hole.. everyone takes everyting too seriously...


Wow. Ok. Sensitive, much?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Op with everything that goes on with people stealing dogs and abusing them and just generally torturing them. Not even just dogs but animals in general.... we do get a little tense and/or grouchy about that kind of joke. I see the humor in it, the story, but i also see how its offensive.


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Op with everything that goes on with people stealing dogs and abusing them and just generally torturing them. Not even just dogs but animals in general.... we do get a little tense and/or grouchy about that kind of joke. I see the humor in it, the story, but i also see how its offensive.


It will let me edit this post but not the first one... so here.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumbsdown:



MenTaLPiRacY said:


> This is why America has turned into a pc crap hole.. *everyone takes everyting too seriously.*..


Ok, this is a bit too much. First you joke about snapping your dogs neck….sorry, not funny. Then you start talking about America? I suppose that you don't feel that you take criticism a bit too seriously, do you?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cute! My dog loves to play like that .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

much better choice. thank you. still funny story.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

mental, here's the deal, 'kay? people are od'd on violence and so they don't think things are funny that they might once have.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like the new captions. They also make a better story.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Well I thought it was funny...

...some people need to lighten up


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

chelle said:


> Wow. Ok. Sensitive, much?



Oh the irony.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Oh the irony.


Is delicious, yes?


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

People need to chill. He's just having fun with his dog, and if you took the neck-snapping caption too seriously... :rolleyes2:

I for one couldn't tell what was going on in that picture, so blurry.  The remark actually provided clarity to the story.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Oh the irony.





BR870 said:


> Is delicious, yes?


I'm glad you two are tickled. And delicious, even? Awesome. And no calories.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> I really like the new captions. They also make a better story.


Agreed.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

chelle said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I have found something I agree with Germanshepherdlova 10000% about!!!!!!!!!!  But really, the snapping neck part? No no no.


hey! they just gave the dog a chiropractic adjustment!Relax!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumbup: lol!




chelle said:


> I'm glad you two are tickled. And delicious, even? Awesome. And no calories.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey - I thought it was funny! (I even liked the sunglasses thing.)


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought it was funny too.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

chelle said:


> I'm glad you two are tickled. And delicious, even? Awesome. And no calories.



I was. Quite tickled in fact. Alanis Morissette should write a song about it or something.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

hahahaahaha i loved the captions!!! i play with my dog like that all the time. without a video you can't tell if you snapped back his neck or not-but my dog does that all the time even with toys. puts them in his mouth and swings it all around-same when im playing with him 
that was way cute!


----------



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is a bit too much. First you joke about snapping your dogs neck….sorry, not funny. Then you start talking about America? I suppose that you don't feel that you take criticism a bit too seriously, do you?


yeah why not talk about how wussified america has become as a nation.. give every kid a trophy and tell them they tied when they really lost... let them learn from loss... quit being so PC about everything..


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> yeah why not talk about how wussified america has become as a nation.. give every kid a trophy and tell them they tied when they really lost... let them learn from loss... quit being so PC about everything..


Whatever MenTaL.

In my kids school there are winners and losers. Where are you from? You have no idea what you are talking about concerning the USA.

ps And I am proud to be an American!!!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

LIked the second one. Thanks mentalpiracy Appreciate it. Isaw the humor in the first one just happened on the wrong day. By the way good looking pillow.aw:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> yeah why not talk about how wussified america has become as a nation.. give every kid a trophy and tell them they tied when they really lost... let them learn from loss... quit being so PC about everything..


I think there is a world of difference between having no competition, and no wrong answers and no tests, and not thinking that a caption of breaking one's dogs neck is funny. 

But then, I don't find dogs chasing laser pointers or playing with balloons funny either.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> *yeah why not talk about how wussified america has become as a nation.. give every kid a trophy and tell them they tied when they really lost*...


:rofl:
or tell them how special they are and that everything they do is GGRREEEAAATTT and that they can be anything they want when they grow up! i was listening to a piece on NPR about that not too long ago.

/hijack


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MenTaLPiRacY said:


> yeah why not talk about how wussified america has become as a nation.. give every kid a trophy and tell them they tied when they really lost... let them learn from loss... quit being so PC about everything..


PC has nothing to do with it. I'm the least PC person you'll ever find. I just didn't find "snapping necks" humorous. 

And what do kids and trophies have to do with anything regarding this thread? Yes, America has become wussified. Are comments about breaking dogs' necks going to make us less wussy?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

don't know which america you're talkin about mental, the one i'm livin' in has not become wussified, it has become more and more and more and more violent. lots of us are very tired of (and possibly overly sensitized to), all the violence.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

selzer said:


> I think there is a world of difference between having no competition, and no wrong answers and no tests, and not thinking that a caption of breaking one's dogs neck is funny.
> 
> But then,* I don't find dogs chasing laser pointers or playing with balloons funny either.*


Amen. We had to try to rehab a light chaser and there's absolutely nothing funny or entertaining about it - I wish they'd outlaw laser toys...


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

katieliz said:


> don't know which america you're talkin about mental, the one i'm livin' in has not become wussified, it has become more and more and more and more violent. lots of us are very tired of (and possibly overly sensitized to), all the violence.


Not to hijack, but no... By almost every metric: violent crime, murder, gun crime... All are down in the last decade. What is up is news coverage.










Violent crime has not been this low since the late 60s. You might not have realized it, but the murder rate and violent crime rate was much higher all through the 70s, 80s and 90s...

sorry for the hijack


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm a PROUD AMERICAN! This thread is not ok. And needs to be stopped. Let's not bully people here. Lets be adults. We came here to talk about GSD that's what the form for! Not harrsing. Let's move on please......


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

People complain about this joke, but they think its cute if someone makes a gun with their fingers and pretends to shoot their dog and they fall over.

You shouldn't have changed it to please the sensitives. There was nothing serious or threatening about that picture.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, people. Get back on topic or the thread will end up being closed.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

TheNamesNelson said:


> You shouldn't have changed it to please the sensitives. There was nothing serious or threatening about that picture.



I agree, you didn't have to change your thread to please us sensitive people-because now you have some insensitive people acting rather sensitive about the so called sensitive people's reaction.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I agree, you didn't have to change your thread to please us sensitive people-because now you have some insensitive people acting rather sensitive about the so called sensitive people's reaction.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I agree, you didn't have to change your thread to please us sensitive people-because now you have some insensitive people acting rather sensitive about the so called sensitive people's reaction.


Ok that was just funny, I don't care who ya are.

I'm glad murder rates are down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry for the hijack and inappropriate and incorrect remarks. been a truly horrible and violent day in the world of shepherd rescue. carry on, no more opinions on this thread from me. 'scusa.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I agree, you didn't have to change your thread to please us sensitive people-because now you have some insensitive people acting rather sensitive about the so called sensitive people's reaction.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I think I like you!!!


Seriously, I give MenTal props for changing it when he/she didn't have to. It was really funny, and I knew no harm was really meant by it, but still.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it's a weird thing to say for a caption. But I tell my dogs silly stuff all the timethat you all would apparently be horrified by! I dunno.....


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I am with those that thought it was funny either way. Words are just words most of the time. This morning Knuckles was being overly puppy-naughty with chewing on everything but his toys and I told him I was going to duct tape his toys in his mouth. I sure in the heck wouldn't do it....


----------

